# friends help quick!!! Goldfish: fungus eating fin!



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

There is a fungus growth around the fin that I thought was broken...I thought the fin was broken and nipped at yesterday and today when I woke up the fungus has eaten most of the fin to a nub and has spread over the chest area and some scale on her side. Its a really bright white color and she still isnt eating. 
Im thinking its treatment time! 
shes in a critter keeper since last night. This is what I have on hand for meds.

Pimafix
Melafix

Pimafix says it treats fungus and cottony growth, mouth and body fungus as well as reddening of fins and body. 

melafix says it treats open red sores, fin and tail rot, eye cloud, pop eye, body slime & mouth fungus, open body wounds. 

which one do I use!? Please help, id like to start treating this AM if you think its a good idea. Any other recommended treatments along with or instead of feel free to share! 

Should I treat both goldfish or just the one with signs of fungus?


----------



## Danno (Sep 15, 2012)

*treatment*

id treat both of them if theyve been kept in the same tank. as for which treatment to use, ide use both as you dont know exactly if its fungal or bacterial.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

im def leaning towards bacterial...it appears there is a sore underneath where the fin was?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

treat with both meds....regular dose..i would also treat both fish.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

update: Im treating the one fish with both meds now with 100% water changes daily in the critter keeper. Shes still swimming and seems active as much as she can be but does seem a bit depressed. I cant tell if shes healing but I think the fungus has stopped growing and spreading. Her gils are inflamed but I would imagine its because shes quite uncomfortable. The fungus is still white and fuzzy, some of it looks a bit string and its still around the one fin. There is white stringy stuff throughout the critter keeper, is it the fungus falling off?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it will take a few days to notice any real difference...be patient..


----------

